# "Engine Malfunction! Reduced Power" Warning Message



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Re-Delivery was Thursday (only 754 EU miles) and on Friday started my first U.S. road trip over to San Diego. Got to Yuma and a warning message popped-up in my Navi display: *Engine Malfunction! Reduced Power*. Immediately the engine felt like it had lost 1-2 cylinders. *Limped *back to Phoenix and took it into the closest Dealer. Initial feedback is a failed injector or the infamous high pressure fuel pump. BTW, no BMW dealer between Phoenix and Yuma the way I drove yesterday.

After some research in the Parts Dept I understand the 335i fuel injectors have been superceded by a newer version. My car was manufactured in March 2007, so I had assumed I would have the latest version injector, but maybe not. Won't know until Monday what caused the error message and failed car.

For those of you that have had the injector changed, did the Dealer just replace the failed injector or all 6 of them? Rationale: If 1 failed, eventually it would seem like the other 5 are at high risk (and I don't want to screwup another vacation trip).


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

That sucks :thumbdwn:
Did they give you a loaner? I would think they would replace all 6. Like the coil problem on E46s they replaced all 6 of them.
Hope the car gets back on it's feet soon


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

jcatral14 said:


> Did they give you a loaner? I would think they would replace all 6. Like the coil problem on E46s they replaced all 6 of them.


Yes, a 2007 328i sedan and all I pay is for gas (not a 335i, but good enough). Yeah, if it is the Injectors I'll lobby to replace all 6, but at ~$500 each, I would imagine they will ignore my request (at least until the 2nd one fails). BTW, I discovered yesterday the new rev of Injector is is short supply in the U.S. (ie, my dealer only has 2 in stock)


----------



## AAS (Mar 24, 2007)

...and I was having second thoughts about the 328i vert that I ordered.

BTW, how helpful was the BMW Assistance Program?


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear. That has to be the world's suckiest set of circumstances waiting for your ED car to be redelivered only to die on you. I think I'd have a mental breakdown. Well, to put a positive spin on it at least it didn't happen on some country road in Europe. I'll cross my fingers for you that it's a speedy recovery, and for me that it doesn't happen.

One interesting point though... I guess this puts an end to the myth some BMW service centers are circulating that the issue is due to high enthanol content in US gas. Your car, except for maybe a tank or two, was using Euro gas for most of the mileage and the fuel pump still failed, and at less mileage than some cars on US only gas. Clearly the older Siemens pump is just a POS, no excuses.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

AAS said:


> BTW, how helpful was the BMW Assistance Program?


I don´t think he called BMW Assist. Even if he had (and fortuntately he was not stuck), all the Assist program would do is call Roadside Assistance anyway.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I don´t think he called BMW Assist. Even if he had (and fortuntately he was not stuck), all the Assist program would do is call Roadside Assistance anyway.


Actually I did trigger BMW Assist, but as you said, all they were going to do was call Roadside Assistance [and I was well over the 50 mile limit for towing]. Engine temperature in Reduced Power mode was below 250, so I just limped back to the closest dealer (not to my ED dealer). At least with Reduced Power mode the BMW engineers found a way to keep me going and not get stranded in the desert.



Hound Passer said:


> One interesting point though... I guess this puts an end to the myth some BMW service centers are circulating that the issue is due to high enthanol content in US gas. Your car, except for maybe a tank or two, was using Euro gas for most of the mileage and the fuel pump still failed, and at less mileage than some cars on US only gas. Clearly the older Siemens pump is just a POS, no excuses.


Actually the dealer is leaning more towards a failed Injector on 1 cylinder versus the high pressure fuel pump. Should know more on Monday when they actually tear into it.



AAS said:


> ...and I was having second thoughts about the 328i vert that I ordered. BTW, how helpful was the BMW Assistance Program?


I'm still sold on the 335i Vert, although now I may more seriously consider purchasing the extended warranty. The first few hours of driving with the top down and wind blocker up were great! Everything else on the car worked fine (yeah, except the engine).


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

As I read this situation the real tragedy seems to be you didn't get to leave lots of tourist dollars in San Diego.

But seriously what a lousy place to have that happen.....no mans land!


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

MarcusSDCA said:


> As I read this situation the real tragedy seems to be you didn't get to leave lots of tourist dollars in San Diego.


Actually, I had room reservations in Coronado at the NAVPHIBASE, so I was going to enjoy San Diego at a reasonable cost


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

I have to admit that you've got guts to limp mode all the way back to PHX from Yuma in 100 degree heat.
:yikes:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> Sorry to hear. That has to be the world's suckiest set of circumstances waiting for your ED car to be redelivered only to die on you. I think I'd have a mental breakdown. Well, to put a positive spin on it at least it didn't happen on some country road in Europe. I'll cross my fingers for you that it's a speedy recovery, and for me that it doesn't happen.
> 
> One interesting point though... I guess this puts an end to the myth some BMW service centers are circulating that the issue is due to high enthanol content in US gas. Your car, except for maybe a tank or two, was using Euro gas for most of the mileage and the fuel pump still failed, and at less mileage than some cars on US only gas. Clearly the older Siemens pump is just a POS, no excuses.


Well actually, the european gas is pretty well drained before they allow the car on a ship. On one of the fuel pump threads someone with a newly delivered car had his fuel pump go out within the first 400 or so miles so I suspect the theory of fuel additives/alcohol unique to the U.S. remains live, well, and kicking.


----------



## CinANC (Feb 2, 2007)

I am reading this thread, and others re: fuel pump failures, with increasing anxiety.

I planned my 335xi ED to include two great road trips. The first was completed on May 28, with my drop off at MADA after 21 days and 4987 kilometers in Europe. Fabulous. The car now rides somewhere in the bowels of the Hoegh Asia, due into Port Hueneme around July 2.

The second road trip begins upon redelivery at Delon BMW in Salem, OR. After using the car there during a two week visit with famiy, I am to drive 2500 miles back home to Alaska ***8211; a drive I love and haven't done for ten years.

But the risk ***8211; unknown when I committed to this plan early February ***8211; is now obvious.

Yuma to Phoenix is nada compared to the 2200 miles between dealerships in Vancouver BC and Anchorage. Talk about a long limp home.

Do I play the odds, which are greatly against any problem, or do I put it on a barge in Seattle and fly home (high cost tx to Alaska in summer)?

I guess I will research what happens if there is a breakdown. For example, if a breakdown occurs in northern BC or the Yukon Territory, does the car have to go a BC dealer because the breakdown is in Canada, even if Anchorage is closer? (Can the disabled car cross the border to the nearer dealership?) What does my insurance and/or AAA Plus (once back in the US) cover, that Assist does not?

Assist has coverage caps, as I recall. Limping home, even if possiible, would mean several more nights' expense.

"What a revoltin' development this is...!!!" (Riley, in _Life of Riley_... circa 1955)


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, this same thread topic on e90post is getting heated: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67363


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Northcar said:


> Well actually, the european gas is pretty well drained before they allow the car on a ship.


I don't beleive that is true - my gas level upon re-delivery has been exactly the same as the level I dropped my previous 2 cars off in Europe.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

*Problem Solved!*

Problem solved today by my local dealer who replaced the cylinder #1 fuel Injector with a new version (P/N 13-53-7-565-138); they had to get permission from a BMW Engineer to replace it. :dunno:

Asked about the other 5 old rev Injectors which will probably also die in the future and was told, "we must fix them as they fail." So I guess I have 5 more chances to get stuck in the desert and not make it to San Diego again. No, make that 6 chances; ie, I forgot about the HPFP which hasn't died yet. :rofl:


----------



## Banjo (Aug 7, 2007)

*"Engine Malunction"*

As I've been scolded before for double posting here and elsewhere on bimmerfest, I will simply suggest that anyone who needs an update on this problem should be redirected to my posting on 5 Series E60 (2004-current), under "Warning Fuel Pump" thread #24 dated 3.27.10. B


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Banjo said:


> As I've been scolded before for double posting here and elsewhere on bimmerfest, I will simply suggest that anyone who needs an update on this problem should be redirected to my posting on 5 Series E60 (2004-current), under "Warning Fuel Pump" thread #24 dated 3.27.10. B


If you post a link to this thread, I'm sure those who are looking would be very appreciative.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Banjo said:


> As I've been scolded before for double posting here and elsewhere on bimmerfest, I will simply suggest that anyone who needs an update on this problem should be redirected to my posting on 5 Series E60 (2004-current), under "Warning Fuel Pump" thread #24 dated 3.27.10. B


Hey, someone RESURRECTED my Thread from *June of 2007* :rofl:


----------



## Banjo (Aug 7, 2007)

*A Lurking Problem?*

Okay, here's the long and short of it all. Partial power failure on the freeway (max 1500 rpms), limped into dealershp, dignosis was malfunctioning high pressure fuel pump, no problem with injectors. SA said problem exists with all BMW models ending in 35, e.g., 135s, 335s, 535s. Did not know if it applied to X5s. So there you have it. Makes one stop and think before setting off on a long, remote cross-country trip! BTW, all this at just 6000± miles on odometer (Europe and US).


----------



## serv01 (Jan 2, 2010)

My car is a 2010 335i with M package and caused the same problem just today. I'm going to take it to the dealer tomorrow.


----------

